# I got bored at 1 in the morning so I went to Wal Mart and bought stuff to make a fatty Q View



## schaydu (Apr 30, 2012)

Afternoon folks, so I work midnights and after I finish my shift for the week it really sucks trying to get back into a normal sleep cycle. Im sure anyone who works midnights know exactly what I am talking about. Anyhow i was bored and could not sleep so i decided to try my hand at a fatty. I got a pack of spicy italian sausage, sweet italian sausage, mozzarella and cheddar cheese,  classico pizza sauce, and pepperoni. I completely forgot to roll out the sausage and just piled the topping on top of the hunk of sausage. I wrapped it with the bacon weave and set it on the smoker. It cooked right between 225 and 240 for 3 hours til it was at 160 degrees. The only problem I really had was that all of the cheese melted out because it just saw on top. Anyhow this was the first time that I actually used charcoal instead of pecan. I only had a few pieces of the pecan so i decided that i would just throw the log on the coal. I couldnt believe how evenly the charcoal was. The results were great. The bacon had a good color to it; however i would have liked to have been a little more crispy. I really enjoyed the taste of it. It had a smoky taste to it but it was not overpowering at all. All in all i really enjoyed it and learned that i will definitely be using charcoal from now.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks great from here! I don't work 3rd shift any longer and hope I'll never have to again.


----------



## poopypuss (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice!

That's a better use of time than what I did.... drinking beer on the front porch at 7:30 in the morning... when I used to work 3rd shift!

And, explaining to the cop up the street what I was doing... until he joined me when he went on shift... and we shared Kal-bi recipes...


----------



## greenrn (Apr 30, 2012)

That FATTY looks marvelous can't wait to make 1. But hopefully never at 1am. I am afraid the smell would wake all the neighbors up. LOL


----------



## schaydu (May 1, 2012)

haha thanks guys. We have a 12 shift which is terrible but oh well i get more off days. And Poopypuss i dont have to worry about the cop up the street because technically i am the cop up the street haha. I love showing the guys i work with stuff that I have done so that they can stroke my ego a little bit jk. I would have never guessed that smoking could be so addicting, now I am hooked for life. And what I really enjoy is having a place where everyone can share their own experiences and learn. Too many other forums are ( not just speaking of  BBQ) are too critical and attack people. There arent any ego's here on  the SMF and it seems as if everyone wants to help when they can. Anyhow happy smoking everyone!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 1, 2012)

Looks like you nailed it!


----------



## frosty (May 1, 2012)

Nice Fatty!!!


----------



## so ms smoker (May 1, 2012)

It actually looks good with the cheese oozing out, but taste is what matters. Bet it was good.You're right about the egos, there arn't any. Lots of really great people though!

Mike


----------



## africanmeat (May 6, 2012)

It looks great


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2012)

Looks like the late night run came out great


----------



## i is a moose (May 7, 2012)

Looks good!

I sympathize with you about the odd-hours.

Life in Night Audit. The good news is that the gym is always empty in the early morning, and I don't have to wait 'till five to crack open a cold one when I get home.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bpopovitz (May 7, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> It actually looks good with the cheese oozing out, but taste is what matters. Bet it was good.You're right about the egos, there arn't any. Lots of really great people though!
> 
> Mike


Yes there are lots of great people here.  Life's too short to put others down when you should be spending time bettering yourself and your craft. Having said that, I just hope to live up to it in my life away from smoking :)


----------



## shinny (May 17, 2012)

A brother in blue. I hate the midnight shift too. Fatty looks great. I took ribs and my first attempt at pulled pork in this week. My guys looked like locust ravaging a field.

 be careful, to all in blue! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shinny


----------



## big game cook (May 18, 2012)

man theres something i aint had in a spell a fattie. looks great.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 18, 2012)

schaydu said:


> And Poopypuss i dont have to worry about the cop up the street because technically i am the cop up the street haha. I love showing the guys i work with stuff that I have done so that they can stroke my ego a little bit jk.


So what I am reading here is that you'll be back at work and at some point have to explain that on your day off you went out and did a late night purchase, rolled a fatty and then smoked it??!?!!?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job on the fatty!  Next time scramble up some eggs and use that as a base for a breakfast fatty. So good! Endless possibilities of ingredients for them and I havent meet anyone yet that didnt like them when I've made them.

John


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 18, 2012)

Looks great.......I love fatty's.........


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Aug 19, 2012)

looks great!!

here is a little trick I learned on the bacon weave, put a couple of pieces out like in the picture, weave it in as you roll, it will cap the end of the sausage roll and helps keep everything from melting out. 













bacon weave.jpg



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Aug 19, 2012


----------

